# Camping during archery season?



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

My son and I got Archery tags this year and have been practicing our shooting twice a week. This will be our first archery hunt and we are looking forward to it .I’m very familiar with the area I hunt during the late fall and early winter rifle seasons. 

My question is how’s the camping during the first week of archery season? Is it usually warm at 7000 to 8000 feet with lots of bugs and mosquitoes? Are the camp sites full and hard to find? SNAKES?

I want to be prepared for any and everything as this will be my son's first big game hunt and I want him to have fun.

Allen


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I usually hike in 2-4 miles so campsites are always available. The weather is usually good but some rain storms will cool it down quickly. a 20 deg bag so be fine for most. You can expect the mornings to be chilly with the days to hot to hike in.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we just got back from are hunting grounds and we are camped at 8000 feet and it was 80's all weeekend long. So yes it can be hot.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Snakes = Yes

gross, dirty, slimy no good no legged little......


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

It seems obvious but I'll say it anyway...don't build a campfire...there is no way to get close to deer when you smell like smoke.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

yak4fish said:


> My son and I got Archery tags this year and have been practicing our shooting twice a week. This will be our first archery hunt and we are looking forward to it .I'm very familiar with the area I hunt during the late fall and early winter rifle seasons.
> 
> My question is how's the camping during the first week of archery season? Is it usually warm at 7000 to 8000 feet with lots of bugs and mosquitoes? Are the camp sites full and hard to find? SNAKES?
> 
> ...


The great weather is one of the reasons I prefer bowhunting over rifle hunting. Yes, it does rain sometimes, so prepare for that with soft camo rain gear so you can go out and hunt in it, and have some shelter at camp. Bugs? I haven't been bothered much. Snakes? A few non-poisonous, but rattlers are really scarce unless you're out in the west desert. (I haven't encountered any Utah mountain rattlers since I was a teenager. I'm now 67.) Campsites? The developed sites may be crowded, but I don't need or use them much. Campfire smoke is a non-issue IMHO, but I usually don't have time to cook anyway, so I seldom use one. 
Make sure you camp with bears, raccoons, magpies, crows, and squirrels in mind. Just lock things up! And welcome to the ranks! You're liable to get hooked on bowhunting!

Lee


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree smoke is a non-issue. Some of the deer actually feel a sense of well being around campfire smoke as campers are identified as a non threat, where a guy with deer or elk wiz all over his body is like a rifle goes off. The indians used to smoke themselves with sweet grass before hunting expeditions to mask the human scent. I do this often with good results. In all honesty I think maybe Aqua velva or brut may be the best to close the deal, now a days.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Its always been fine for me. Bugs usually aren't a big problem, there are a few snakes (although I've never ran into any) but its pretty good weather and camping. Yes bug repealant (scent killer kind) would be a good idea. Where I am it definitely cools down at night I've been up fishing the last few days at that elev. and by 9:00-10:00 it has got down to about 38 degrees or so. Just be prepared for about anything you would expect.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replys/info. Its getting close now.

Allen


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It can be hot during the day and cold at night. Generally I hunt in a short sleeve shirt during the day and in the early mornings I have a few layers, but it isn't too bad. Depends on the area for how many campers. My experience has been, there are as much non hunters camping as archery hunters.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

yak, are you bow hunting where you had a cow tag last year? If so, shoot me a PM.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

A good general rule of thumb that I use to determine what the temp is going to be is for every 1000 feet of eluvation gain the temp will drop 3-4 degreas. So if its 90 degrees in the valley (4500 feet) and you go up to the 7500 foot mark your temp would be hanging out right arround 78-82 degrees. Not knowing where your hunting at I would also recommend trying hunting at a little higher altitud. In my experiance I have found that most of the deer hang out near the very tops of the mountains at that time of the year. I find myself hunting at near the 10,000 foot mark. Granted you will find some resident deer that hang out low year around. Most head for the higher ground where it's a little cooler. As far as weather goes prepear for the worst and hope for the best. I have been bow hunting in 2-3 inches of fresh snow in the morning and dying of the heat come mid-afternoon. I have yet to see a snake while bowhunting. Unless you count the drive up the canyon, then I have seen a couple crossing the road (Most did not make it, hehehehe). But they are usualy seen in the lower foot hills.

Good luck to you and your boy.

400bull


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I need to hunt with all you guys that don't see the snakes. I have a strong hate for the buggers and I seem to see at least one Rattler every year. My hate for them must send out a scent and they have to come investigate.


----------

